
The Stanford Prison Experiment was massively influential. It was a fraud - yasp
https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/2018/6/13/17449118/stanford-prison-experiment-fraud-psychology-replication
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17287319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17287319).

